# Tri-Trenabol 150



## rbrad28 (Aug 24, 2011)

Just looking for input on this product from B.D. Pharm.
I have read that you MUST take this with Test but I could not find WHY you have to use Test. Anything you guys have learned from tri-tren would be helpfull.


----------



## flexmichigan (Aug 24, 2011)

rbrad28 said:


> Just looking for input on this product from B.D. Pharm.
> I have read that you MUST take this with Test but I could not find WHY you have to use Test. Anything you guys have learned from tri-tren would be helpfull.



It sounds like its a tren product. You have to take with test because synthetic hormones shut down natural test production. Hence the need for synthetic test so you can still be a man if you know what I mean. Read more before using AAS


----------



## rbrad28 (Aug 24, 2011)

Its not my first cycle, just first cycle using tren, hence the questions.  Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## flexmichigan (Aug 24, 2011)

No problem bro. Just remember test is always needed


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 24, 2011)

its old FAKE and copy gear tri trenabol.

see how new BD look

www.britishdragon.com


----------



## rbrad28 (Aug 24, 2011)

Sure doesnt seem fake.


----------



## Digitalash (Aug 25, 2011)

Not your first cycle yet you don't know why you should use test.

Go back a page and read the "first cycle and pct sticky" at the top. 

If you enjoy having a working penis, a decent mood, energy etc. you will always use test with everything. Not to mention since tren doesn't aromatize you will have practically zero estrogen, should feel great on your joints...


----------



## rbrad28 (Aug 25, 2011)

OK, I have already done research, have already read Sticky, I wasnt arguing about haveing to take test w/ tren, i was curious, Im just putting a cycle together and was wanting to know as much as I could before I started, thats all.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 25, 2011)

its just old copy of BD..so its not real BD! its Copy-fake!


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Aug 25, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> Not your first cycle yet you don't know why you should use test.
> 
> Go back a page and read the "first cycle and pct sticky" at the top.
> 
> If you enjoy having a working penis, a decent mood, energy etc. you will always use test with everything. Not to mention since tren doesn't aromatize you will have practically zero estrogen, should feel great on your joints...



This.  Great info here!


V/R
Chris


----------



## mnpower (Aug 25, 2011)

i used a tri tren once... never again tren is powerful stuff  stick to the ace bro trust me then when you done the sides go away expecilly if you have never used it. after tri tren i still couldnt sleep right 2 months later


----------

